# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی

## Mahsa.Nzr

علوم آزمایشگاهی

وظیفه اصلی رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی شناخت علل ایجاد بیماریهای مختلف و عوامل  ایجاد كننده آنها می*باشد. ابزاری كه در تشخیص و درمان بیماری*های مختلف  بكار می*رود تحت عنوان پاراكلینیك می*باشد كه می*توان به رشته*هایی از قبیل  رادیولوژی، رشته*های توان بخشی و پرستاری اشاره كرد. 

در این رشته می*توان به نكته مهمّی اشاره كرد و آن آزمایشگاه*های مجهز است  كه طی سال*های اخیر توسط بخش دولتی و خصوصی گسترش یافته و زمینه مناسبی را  برای اشتغال در این رشته فراهم نموده در حال حاضر این رشته در دو مقطع  كاردانی و كارشناسی ناپیوسته در اغلب دانشگاههای علوم پزشكی كشور دانشجو  می*پذیرد.

در پایان قابل* ذكر است كه این رشته به دلیل نیاز به امكانات و وسائل، یكی  از رشته*های پرهزینه است. البته در دانشگاه های علوم پزشكی كشور، اغلب  وسائل و امكانات در اختیار دانشجویان قرار می*گیرد.

از آنجا كه مهمترین محل اشتغال فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته، آزمایشگاههای  تشخیص طبی است، به معرفی بخش*های مختلف یك آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی پرداخته  می*شود.

بخش*های موجود در یك آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی عبارتند از:

-بخش پذیرش و جواب دهی.

- بخش نمونه برداری. 

- بخش بیوشیمی.

- بخش هماتولوژی و بانك خون.

- بخش میكروب شناسی و قارچ شناسی.

- بخش انگل شناسی و ادرار.

-بخش هورمون شناسی.

- بخش سم شناسی و گاز*های خونی.

- بخش پاتولوژی و ستیولوژی. 

- بخش ایمونولوژی. 

درباره تأسیس آزمایشگاه تشخیص پزشكی گفتنی است كه درحال حاضر بر اساس مجوز  وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشكی، كسانی حق تأسیس آزمایشگاه تشخیص پزشكی  دارند كه در یكی از رشته*های پاتولوژی یا علوم آزمایشگاهی دارای درجه  دكترای حرفه*ای باشند. 

كسانی كه دارای تخصص پاتولوژی هستند افرادی هستند كه دارای درجه دكترای  حرفه*ای پزشكی هستند و افراد دیگر كه دارای درجه دكترای حرفه*ای علوم  آزمایشگاهی یا آزمایشگاه بالینی هستند، افرادی هستند كه در گذشته در  رشته*های مختلف پزشكی مثل باكتری شناسی، بیهوشی و. . . تحصیل كرده*اند و  اكنون تحصیلاتی در حد دكتری دارند و یا كسانی هستند كه در گذشته در رشته  علوم آزمایشگاهی مدرك دكترای حرفه*ای گرفته*اند. 

این رشته از نظر كاربرد و بازاركار، یكی از رشته*های خوب گروه پزشكی است.  زیرا با توجه به توسعه و اهمیت امر بهداشت و زمینه مناسب كاری، اغلب  فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته به راحتی وارد بازاركار می*شوند. ار و تحصیل در  این رشته به دلیل خطر بالای آلودگی محیط آزمایشگاهها نیازمند توجه و دقت  بالائی است.

----------


## Parniya

_____________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

